# What is an aba????



## nathanisrad (Aug 8, 2003)

I just bought my 85 vw golf for a daily driver. Now i want more horse power and fun stuff. i keep hearing people that put an ABA motor in theres. what motor is that. any suggestions for fun golf stuff?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: What is an aba???? (nathanisrad)*

ABA is the code for the 2L 8v motor that's found in MANY 93-99 Golfs and Jettas (and a few Passats). 
The aba block swap is probably the cheapest and most reliable setup you can do to an early car. The feeling of power going from the low compression 1.8 to a high compression 2.0 is HUGE.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: What is an aba???? (need_a_VR6)*

ABBA is a popular band from Sweden. They had some wonderful dance hits throughout most of the late 70's disco dance craze. I am sure many of you Vortexers are familiar with the hit "Dancing queen"


----------



## GTIOU (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: What is an aba???? (fast84gti)*

Yes aren't they cousins with WHAM..? Or is that Aldo Nova and Bon Jovi..?


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: What is an aba???? (GTIOU)*

Is there a list compiled someplace of what the different engine/tranny codes are? It would be handy to check out.


----------



## GTIOU (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: What is an aba???? (veedubBiker)*

I agree completely. That would be very helpful....!


----------



## optikNurve (Oct 5, 2001)

*Re: What is an aba???? (GTIOU)*

http://www.volkswagen.org/EngineSwap/Default.htm


----------



## veedubBiker (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: What is an aba???? (optikNurve)*

sweet, just what i've been looking for.


----------



## torquetuning (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: What is an aba???? (optikNurve)*

dead link


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

aba's are the cheap swap


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: What is an aba???? (torquetuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquetuning* »_dead link

There are multiple copies of that page on http://www.archive.org/web/web.php


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: What is an aba???? (nathanisrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nathanisrad* »_I just bought my 85 vw golf for a daily driver. Now i want more horse power and fun stuff. i keep hearing people that put an ABA motor in theres. what motor is that. any suggestions for fun golf stuff?

Better question, What is the Search function?


----------



## superl8 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: What is an aba???? (Mk1Racer)*

I think most people find this page in their search for Dub-enlightenment. In case you haven't ... http://www-pal.usc.edu/~jan/cars.html


----------



## JAMOjetta92 (Jul 7, 2012)

*ABA swap on 1.8*

does this swap work on the 1.8L gas?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

JAMOjetta92 said:


> does this swap work on the 1.8L gas?


generally you remove the 1.8L and replace it with the 2.0L mk3 engine..


----------



## JAMOjetta92 (Jul 7, 2012)

I was thinking just to swap the bottom half


----------



## Mk1VWEric (Dec 15, 2010)

*mk1 aba*

 it is nice its like driveing 2,0 16v i like it jh head 2.0 bottom port head euro cam header borla sounds sweet


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

JAMOjetta92 said:


> I was thinking just to swap the bottom half


That works great, see my website.


----------



## JAMOjetta92 (Jul 7, 2012)

so this is the 1.8 8v? or 16V


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

JAMOjetta92 said:


> so this is the 1.8 8v? or 16V


 2.0L-8v. It's the first VW 8v to feature a cross-flow head but the ABA block is compatible with earlier 8V heads with very few modifications required so it became a popular retrofit into older VW's


----------



## JettaKid90 (Jun 19, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ABA Scirocco said:


> It's the first VW 8v to feature a cross-flow head . . .


In the United States


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

WaterWheels said:


> In the United States


This is a little off topic but please tell us about VW's earlier crossflows available outside North America.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ABA Scirocco said:


> This is a little off topic but please tell us about VW's earlier crossflows available outside North America.


I would think most people who toy around with these cars, Volkswagens, would have at least some basic knowledge about these engines, but I guess maybe not. VW used the designation EA-111 and it was first used in 1975 with the Audi 50 I believe. I am sure it was under design and manufacturing a few years before though but I have no records. Many people refer to it as the "small block" engine and came in 1 liter through 1,6 liters all being cross flow desigen and some 16v too. The Scirroco, Jetta, Polo, Golf and and a few other models got it or used it at one time or another. If you need more detailed information I can supply it but a simple search on the Internet will give you all you can read for many years to come. The air cooled engines used in the Beetle, not talking the "new" beetle, were not really cross flow but kind of an "L" flow or 90° flow design which came close.


----------

